# Villa Shop Drawing DWG - Autocad -- plans, sections, elevations, details, doors&windows Schedule



## z_abc_001 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*Villa Shop Drawing DWG - Autocad -- plans, sections, elevations, details, doors&windows Schedules*

?????? ????? ????? ???? ??????? ,,,

Villa Shop Drawing DWG - Autocad -- plans, sections, elevations, details, doors&windows Schedules

Download Link:

http://uploading.com/files/a31m9a6f/Villa by CAD Completed Shop Drawing.zip








--


----------



## المعماري اليمني (7 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
نرجو ممن حمل الملف إعادة رفعه على مركز تحميل الخليج لأن الملف غير موجود


----------



## redfan (8 ديسمبر 2014)

الصفحه غير متوفره اخي


----------



## arch_hamada (17 مارس 2015)

الصفحه غير متوفره اخي​
​


----------

